# Classic doesn't start at all! :(



## LaraCroft (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi there,
since I've installed macos X.2 Classic doesn't start at all (the message that comes up is: "Resourse Update Error - An error was encountered while attempting to update your system folder with Classic-specific resources.".Before with OSX.1.5 it was fine, and if now I start from OS 9 everything works perfectly, it's just Classic in X.2 that doesn't start...I've tried deleting the classic preferences but it didn't work..I really don't know what to do...do you have any suggestion? 
Many thanks
Lara


----------



## Finch (Dec 20, 2002)

Try booting from your 9.2 CD (Restart and hold the "C" key) try re-intalling 9.2 right onto the OS X drive. That did the trick for me.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 20, 2002)

Are you sure you have ClassicOS 9.2 installed? If you have 9.1 or before you will definitely have problems, according to apple's website...

Cheers!


----------



## LaraCroft (Dec 20, 2002)

Thank you Finch and Natobasso for your sugggestion,
unlikely it wasn't enough..
I installed again 9.2.2 another time after I read your note even though i tried already that yesterday, but still comes up the same error and Classic fails to start.....


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 20, 2002)

Your OSX won't update the Classic files, (well - duh!!!)      Have you tried repairing permissions?   Try deleting the main Classic files in the System Folder (there are 3, all starting with the word Classic) then try starting Classic again


----------



## LaraCroft (Dec 22, 2002)

DeltaMac,
I don't understand what you mean by "repairing permissions", but I tried deleting the 3 Classic files (Classic,Classic support, Classic Support UI) from the System folder but again it didn't work, it comes up the same error grrrr
Thank you for your reply anyway


----------



## cellfish (Dec 22, 2002)

Hey LaraCroft,

I'm glad to say that I have the exact same error as you do. I'm running OS X.2.3 and have Mac OS 9 installed on an external firewire drive. I tried reinstalling a million times on the firewire drive but it never worked. Are you by any chance using OS 9 from a different drive like I am?

Cheryl suggested that I install OS 9 directly on the OS X drive and try from that. You can try the same thing, hopefully it'll work.

Andre


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 22, 2002)

Lara,

You need OS 9 installed on the same drive as OS X for classic to work.  If you have that, did you do a clean install of OS 9?  Did you turn off any extensions or control panels in OS 9 in the Extension manager? It could be you turned off an important file. 

You can not turn off  General Controls, Startup Disk, Apple Guide, Carbon Lib, Classic Rave, Open Transport, Open Transport ASLM Modules or loose in the System folder the Classic Support, Classic Support UI and Proxy App.


----------



## cellfish (Dec 22, 2002)

Hey Cheryl,

as you suggested, I removed OS 9 from the external drive and put it directly onto the same drive as OS X. I did a clean install, removing absolutely nothing from the installation. After it was done, I restarted into OS X and tried it out. As before, the Resource Update Error came up.

Obviously, this doesn't mean you didn't try to help. I appreciate the assistance. However, I can't understand why Apple did not release any information about Resource Update Error. The first step to fixing an error is acknowledging it exists and help.apple.com has nothing about this particular error.

If anybody fixes the Resource Update Error, please let me know. I have three programs I can't get rid of it that work solely in Classic and I have no interest in buying new versions.

Andre


----------



## cellfish (Dec 22, 2002)

Oh I just wanted to add that being told to reinstall after an update is absolutely intolerable and unacceptable. I chose the Mac to PREVENT having to reinstall all the time. If Mac OS X requires constant reinstalls like Windows, I might as well just go back.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 23, 2002)

Lara,

Did you run Disk Utility?  It's in the Utility panel in OS X.  See what that tells you.


----------



## LaraCroft (Dec 23, 2002)

Thank you Cheryl and Cellfish for your reply,
OS9 is running on the same disk as OSX (and I've actually never done any partition as well on my g4 even though I read on many occasions that it was suggested to be done, but it has never created me any troubles-well, I hope it's not this the reason why of the Resourse Error!).
I run the disk utility, the one fron the OSX disk, but it didn't help.
The update for system 9.2.2 I have doesn't have the option for Clean Install (weird, but true) so I thought later on today I will try with the disk of system 9.1 first, even though I don't think I can reinstall an older version of the system.


I'm rushing out now for the silly Xmas shopping which I quite hate but it needs to be done for making other people happy. If I won't post any other message before Xmas I just want to wish everyone here who has been very friendly MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!! :* 

Lara


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 23, 2002)

As I recall there is a trick to installing OS 9 after OS X is already there. 
After the install of OS 9, you should restart to OS 9.  Check the control panels, to make sure memory is correct and energy saver is off, etc.  Then go to the Startup disk and select OS X.  Now restart and give it a try.


----------



## LaraCroft (Dec 30, 2002)

Here i am again, back to the same problem: I re-installed system 9.0 with a clean install and all the following updates till 9.2.2, than started it and restarted again in X.2.
Classic still doesn't start, it comes up again the same error message (
Could it be there is some pref in the users of OSX that doesn't make it work? I cannot recognize anything related to Classic/OS9.... with the old systems it was so much easier to recognize and fix prefs and things generally speaking...any more suggestion?
Thank you
Lara


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 30, 2002)

How are you starting classic?  
When booted in OS 9, did you check the Memory Control Panel to make sure you have virtual memory on and Ram disk off?


----------



## LaraCroft (Dec 30, 2002)

hi Cheryl,
yes, the setting is as you mentioned (starting up OS9 from control panels, Virtual memory is on and RAM Disk off)
Lara


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 30, 2002)

Did you check for any firmware updates? 

Did you trash all your previous system folders?

One thing to try. Re-install OS X.  If you have the original OS X (not Jaguar) install that, then try classic.


----------



## johnkershaw (Dec 31, 2002)

I have the same problem! I updated from 10.1.5 to 10.2.3 yesterday, now Classic won't llaunch (same error). Never had any trouble before. I can boot into 9.2.2 just fine, have checked Software Update and have re-run the 9.2.2 installer, all to no avail. I tried moving the 'Classic ...' files from the System Folder. Same error.

I just looked in the console. Does this mean anything to anyone?

Dec 31 18:48:26 John-Kershaws-Computer Classic[578]: AUTOUPDATE ERROR: type and/or creator resource missing for /System/Library/CoreServices/Classic Startup.app/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/SystemFiles/Classic

Possibly unrelated, but I'm also getting twenty copies of this:

Stream closed
: Undefined error: 0'

entered into the console log once per second!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 31, 2002)

I checked the Apple Knowledge base and found these:
1. Open System Preferences.
2. Click Startup Disk.
3. Select your Mac OS 9 System Folder in the Startup Disk pane.
4. Choose Show All from the View menu.
5. Click Classic.
6. Select your Classic startup volume (the one that contains your Mac OS 9 System Folder).
7. Click Start. Classic should now start up as expected.
8. Choose Show All from the View menu.
9. Click Startup Disk.
10. Select your Mac OS X System Folder in the Startup Disk window.
11. Close the System Preferences window.

OR it could possibly be that your hard drive is almost maxed out.  

 Check the amount of free space available on the disk that contains the Mac OS 9 System Folder. If there is no (or very little) free space, copy or delete files from that disk to create more free space.

Note: Because of differences in the way that Mac OS 9 and Mac OS X use disk space, Mac OS 9 may report that there is space available on the disk when Mac OS X reports that it is full. You will need to ensure that Mac OS X reports free space in order to start the Classic environment.


----------



## johnkershaw (Dec 31, 2002)

Ooh - that sounded so promising!

But it didn't work despite following the instructions to the letter 

Is it possible to set the type/creator of that file to a valid value? Can anyone tell me what there's is set to?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 31, 2002)

Check your OS 9 System Folder for these items:
Classic
Classic Support
Classic Support UI

If you don't have them let me know.


----------



## johnkershaw (Dec 31, 2002)

Yup, I have them. I tried moving them to the desktop and launching Classic - no dice.

How do I find out/change the creator/type of the file:
/System/Library/CoreServices/Classic Startup.app/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/SystemFiles/Classic


----------



## johnkershaw (Dec 31, 2002)

Here's something promising:

When I look at Classic, Classic Support & Classic UI in my current 'System' folder, they have no icons, but there are three other files named
._Classic
._Classic Support
._Classic Support UI

In the equivalent location in my 'Previous System' folder, Classic, Classic Support & Classic Support UI have proper 'smiley mac' icons, and the three ._ files aren't there.

What's up?


----------



## johnkershaw (Dec 31, 2002)

Could someone mail me their copies of these three files?


----------



## johnkershaw (Dec 31, 2002)

I think I've solved it. I reinstalled 10.2 from the CDs onto an external Firewire drive. I looked inside the Classic Startup package and the three 'Classic ...' files had icons, and no '._Classic...' files. I fired up Classic and it told me it needed to update some OS9 resources (instead of telling me it couldn't update them because they were corrupt). Classic has started up fine.

Here's what I think caused it. I went straight from 10.1.5 to 10.2.3 installing 10.2 from the CDs then updating immediately to 10.2.3 via the combo update. I didn't try to launch Classic until *after* I'd updated - and it looks like the three files in 10.2.3 that Classic Startup adds to the OS9 system folder are corrupted in some way. Most folks will have launched Classic some time before installing the 10.2.3 update. Or something like that.

Lara said: "Before with OSX.1.5 it was fine" - did you go straight to 10.2.3?

I'm going to reboot to the main HD now and check that Classic works from there. If so I'll post the three 'Classic...' files to my web site.


----------



## johnkershaw (Jan 1, 2003)

Got it!

I found this thread on Apple's site:
http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?13@239.jkOCaRJpfTR.4@.3bba5b0a/17

It seems various people have had similar problems (with a few variations) basically being that the 'Classic Startup.app' package doesn't get installed correctly sometimes.

The solution is to reinstall the package. To do this you'll need two things:

1. A copy of 'Pacifist', a package extractor/installer from http://www.charlessoft.com

2. A copy of the 10.2.3 updater disk image (combo or normal) from Apple:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=120164

Mount the disk image - it will contain a package called 'MacOSXUpdate10.2.3.pkg'. 

Launch Pacifist, open the package. Navigate to:
Package Contents/System/Library/CoreServices/Classic Startup.up

Click 'Install'

That's it! Next time you launch Classic you'll get the 'Need to update Classic resources' message, it'll copy the 'Classic...' files into the OS 9 'System Folder' and everything should be fine. Worked for me anyhow!


----------



## DMCrimson (Jan 1, 2003)

also ,it'd be wise to do a clean install of OS X when moving from 10.2.x to 10.2.x -> back up your home folder and all other stuff you wish to keep safe...


----------



## LaraCroft (Jan 7, 2003)

hello, 
Lara here again...
I've re-installed OSX.2 (remember I took out the 3 Classic  files out previously, and now they are still not there) installed OSX.2.3, followed John's instructions, with the Pacifist applicaz. (tried first with installing the startup applicaz. just as update, but the errore message was still coming up, then tried with the Replace function, from Pacifist.....and now if I try to start up classic it doesn't even attempt to....(....am I missing those 3 files? do I need them?
thank U very much 
Lara


----------



## LaraCroft (Jan 7, 2003)

i put back in the preferences the 3 Classic files 9the same ones I had which probably could be corrupted), but nothing...and now, as I mentioned before, after having followed john's suggestion, Classic doesn't eve attempt to start up....nothing happens at all, no error messages, nothing!


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 8, 2003)

When you originally formatted your hard drive, did you select HFS +?  
HFS standard will not work, and neither does the other selection - which escapes me right now.  For Classic to work, you need to format the drive with HFS Plus.


----------



## ramseyt (Jan 9, 2003)

I tried to install classic after installing 10.2.3, but it won't let me boot off the 9.2 cd. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 9, 2003)

Did you try holding the C key?  Or insert the cd, go to the startup panel and select the cd from there.


----------



## LaraCroft (Jan 13, 2003)

Here I am,
finally!!!! I mean: i solved my problem! I've done a clean install of Jaguar and surprise surprise, Classic is working!! Thank U very much to every one in here, for your help and suggestions.

Lara


----------

